# red tegu shedding issue? advice needed!!!



## reptastic (Mar 22, 2010)

when pyro first arrived i noticed he was starting a new shed, but he went back under.now he has been up eating, basking ect. for a lil over a week now. i have heard about red tegus and shedding problem, but since this is my first red maybe someone more experienced could give me some advice, his body is shedding well but there seems to be a band of unshed skin around the base of his tail and it looks pretty bad to me.this has me a lil worried, have tried raising the humidity and misting him more it still hasnt shed i am going to try a warm soak if he dosnt freak out on me again! what are your thoughts on ways to prevent this? btw he has both beef liver and cod liver oil in his diet! here are some pics:














i highlighted the problem spot in red


----------



## TanMan57 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I know my red had shedding problems with her back feet and the end of her tail but she some how was able to get it off.


----------



## isdrake (Mar 22, 2010)

Then we first got our B/W Tegu she had some shedding problems on her feet and tail. We soaked her everyday for 15-20 min and gently rubbed the skin. Eventually we managed to remove the old skin and she have never had any problem since.


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 22, 2010)

i've tried baby oil in the past with positive results. it being at the base of the tail, he/she is gonna hate being rubbed there. good luck!!


----------



## gboleslavsky (Mar 22, 2010)

I have an 18 M. O. Red male and have had shedding issues often, most likely because I can't maintain a steady 60-80% humidity. So what works is soaking in warn water for as long as possible (an hour is good) as often as possible. Make it as deep as needed to cover the belly and some of the back, but not deeper. Now that I found a cypress mulch store near philadelphia, I am pretty sure I won't have shedding issues with mine anymore.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 22, 2010)

i soaked him today and wilkl soak him again in the morning, i forgot about the baby oil i used to use it on my iggys years ago! worked great.


----------

